# "Cherry" question.



## cwk6 (Oct 8, 2018)

Hey everyone, 
I just picked up some wood today for a few projects to include a large end grain cutting board. 
Among some other species, asked for a piece of cherry today at the local hardwoods store, and was handed this board with the comment "I think this is cherry, this look good to you?"
In the dark warehouse It looked like cherry to me, so I paid and went on my merry way. 
However, after getting it back into a well lit garage, I am not as sure. It seems very orange to me. Thinking I may have wound up with a chunk of mahogany?
Thanks in advance for your help,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 9, 2018)

Looks like southern grown 'Black cherry' nearly 1/4 sawn, showing off some wonderful ray fleck. Also has variable width growth rings, which often result in some figure, possible interlocked grain and possible tension wood. I see what looks to be some resin pockets both in end grain and face grain, reassuring cherry family.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm almost certain it is Cherry as well.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 9, 2018)

cherry


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Looks like Cherry to me.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 10, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> cherry



Says the guy who was there when George Washington chopped down that cherry tree as a young boy.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 10, 2018)

He probably sharpened the hatchet for him!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 10, 2018)

Sprung said:


> Says the guy who was there when George Washington chopped down that cherry tree as a young boy.





rocky1 said:


> He probably sharpened the hatchet for him!



Grrrrr

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

